# Verkaufe Crane ALDI Radhose mit Windschutz zum Drüberziehen OHNE Polster Gr. L



## clamwinner (4. Januar 2009)

Hier gehts zur Auktion, geht heute abend zu ende:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170290787247&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=007


----------

